# Miss in engine at idle and loads of heater and A/C



## Jim Waycuilis (Nov 17, 2010)

I own a 1997 Nissan Maxima that has a engine miss, I changed all 3 O2 sensors, knock sensor and cleaned EGR valve and tested OK. I still have the miss, Engine lite still on, Auto Zone coded the EGR temperature sensor or clog EGR system. Anyone have any advice on what to do or check, replacing these parts one by one gets expensive. Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, how about the EGR temp sensor for one? Since that's what the ECU flagged.
There's likely an ohm check you can do with an ohmmeter. And you may have cleaned the EGR valve, but how about the passages leading to/from it? How about the EGR solenoid upstream from the EGR valve?

And what does "loads of heater and A/C" have to do with it? You didn't post anything about it.


----------

